
I’m sorry Cron, I’ve met AirBnB’s Airflow - danidelvalle
https://danidelvalle.me/2016/09/12/im-sorry-cron-ive-met-airbnbs-airflow/
======
sqrt28
While Airflow is better than cron, my experience with it was miserable. I much
rather have a thin layer on top of each ETL task and have my upper level code
do whatever needs to be done (run on schedule, run in sequence, run on
demand), than have an airflow layer in between, doing trivial tasks (periodic
scheduling, and linearizing a dag, really?) and impeding my access.

------
w747u54eiuj
seemed nice at first. then there was python

